# How to raise PH in planted aquarium



## Nahid_Siddiqui (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi,

I have set up an planted tank with fluval stratum as substrate and have been injecting CO2 to promote plant growth. Its been a week or so and it seems that the PH of the water is going down significantly near 5. I was wondering if anyone can advise me of an effective and safe way to raise the PH of the water.


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, can you give me your water parameter? Kh, Gh, and the amount of co2 you're injecting? Also the tank size?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Adding carbonate (KH) for example in the form of potassium carbonate or more commonly available sodium carbonate, will increase the KH. With the same amount of CO2 injected, the pH will raise.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Do not ask the same question in 2 threads. Here is your answer:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/new-planted-aquariums/85677-api-proper-ph-6-5-a.html


----------



## fletch616 (Sep 14, 2011)

Limestone rocks! The larger the rock.....


----------

